

Comcastic service disconnection (audio) - Nogwater
https://soundcloud.com/ryan-block-10/comcastic-service

======
Nogwater
More comments here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8035735](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8035735)

------
OedipusRex
This is truly sad for both parties. He definitely was forced to act like that
by Comcast.

------
awjr
This is stunning. I think this type of practice is illegal in the UK.

